# who's still shooting 3in or 2 3/4



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> not if the person pulling the trigger thinks a 3 1/2" means he can shoot longer shots...that may mean MORE cripples


Agreed, or the shoots cheap shells. If I shot a 2 3/4 hevi shot I could say I would have less cripples than a 3.5" steel.

In all reality if you're shooting decoying birds, 3.5 is overrated, and realistically it's only going to hurt you on follow up shots because of recoil.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Meh... I use all three, depending on conditions and birds I'm hunting. If I bought some on sale, I might shoot more of those too. Or I might use a 20 or...egads!!! :yikes: a 10 gauge!!! Not so much for teal and woodies though.  I guess I like to mix it up a bit and use different guns and loads -it's part of the fun!


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Good suggestion..




TNL said:


> Meh... I use all three, depending on conditions and birds I'm hunting. If I bought some on sale, I might shoot more of those too. Or I might use a 20 or...egads!!! :yikes: a 10 gauge!!! Not so much for teal and woodies though.  I guess I like to mix it up a bit and use different guns and loads -it's part of the fun!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Agreed, or the shoots cheap shells. If I shot a 2 3/4 hevi shot I could say I would have less cripples than a 3.5" steel.
> 
> In all reality if you're shooting decoying birds, 3.5 is overrated, and realistically it's only going to hurt you on follow up shots because of recoil.


The only reason it would hurt a follow up shot is if you're a girl.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

T.J. said:


> The only reason it would hurt a follow up shot is if you're a girl.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are you the type that brings 3.5 BB to the sporting clays course just to show how much of a man you are? :lol:


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

BBs are for bitches. F shot is for us bad ass's

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

3" is all I ever shoot.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

3" 4s for ducks, occasionally 2s (only because i have way too many shells leftover from past seasons where my dad and I used to buy cases because it was cheaper. Probably haven't bought steel shells in 6 years). 3.5" BB for geese. I don't see a reason for 3.5" for ducks. Can't justify that cost. Plus, I'm always a little worried about a jam. With 3" in a chamber that takes 3.5, i don't have to worry as much. Although it's never really been a problem.


----------



## takem1 (Jan 19, 2011)

I use 3" always with practice in the off month's and a sumtoy custom choke for pattern density i can kill birds with the best of them. A guy shooting 3.5 takes too long to recover to accurately triple. Moving from lead to steel was a downgrade for sure. But placing accurate shots and patterning a shotgun is where less cripples come from not bruised shoulders and hair on your chest. Happy hunting


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

takem1 said:


> A guy shooting 3.5 takes too long to recover to accurately triple.


With the technology today, the recoil is removed from that equation. With the butt pads, and the recoil absobers, and kick off thingy's, you can all but eliminate felt recoil. Especially when you are wearing your thicker hunting garb. 

Personally, I think it all comes down to what feels right in your mind. There is not a shotshell made that can't kill on a consistent basis. It is up to the trigger person to do the job right.


----------



## kozbones (Sep 7, 2010)

I use 2 3/4, # 2, 3 or 4 depending what I find on sale or what is in the store at the time. This is just for ducks or the occasional goose that flys in. Use 3 inch BB or #2 for just goose hunting.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

takem1 said:


> I use 3" always with practice in the off month's and a sumtoy custom choke for pattern density i can kill birds with the best of them. A guy shooting 3.5 takes too long to recover to accurately triple. Moving from lead to steel was a downgrade for sure. But placing accurate shots and patterning a shotgun is where less cripples come from not bruised shoulders and hair on your chest. Happy hunting


My two sons can shoot a triple with their SBE'S just as fast as my 3" Vinci and get three for three. 

When the birds are landing on your blind it is game over, long shot pass shooting could be an issue. Again this goes back to being patient and let the birds come to you. Just simply be on the X.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

All my shotguns have 2 3/4" chambers. That is about all I have ever used. I did borrow a gun once and shot 3" shells for about a week in Louisiana. I did not notice a discernible difference in performance. 

I do not recall ever feeling handicapped using my 2 3/4" guns. 

I have worked with and patterned 3" and 3 1/2" shells. I guess I can see why people use them. 

However, I have never felt that anything positive ever comes from recoil.

Also, my main concern with 3 1/2" ammo is that some among our brothers here think that a shotgun is a form of air space denial anti aircraft artillery. The results of this train of thought are observed way too often at our managed waterfowl areas. 

I wonder what they are compensating for?


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Carry a 3 1/2 pump , that way you can shoot whichever shells your buddy brought......


----------



## phillipboonstra (Mar 4, 2013)

3in works just fine for me 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## takem1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's a good exercise for you to try if recoil on the new guns don't effect recovery. Go to the range throw three clays same time. Shoot with a 3.5 load do it 10 times. Then switch to 3" and see which one has a higher % of hits. That will prove to yourself which shell is better and that the new inertia driven guns still cannot calm a 3.5"


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> With the technology today, the recoil is removed from that equation. With the butt pads, and the recoil absobers, and kick off thingy's, you can all but eliminate felt recoil.


More of a man than me, because I can definetly tell the difference in 3" and 3.5". Maybe I should add a few hundo's for some padding between my shoulder and the stock.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

2 3/4" & 3" exclusively for me, have literally pulled the trigger on 2 3 1/2" shells in my life.

I shoot 2 3/4" 7 1/2s early in the duck season, switch to 3" 6s as the season progresses and occasionally load a 3" #4 for the last shot.

For geese I shoot 3" 4s in the early season and switch to 3" 2s for the late season, and many late season hunts I use 2s only for my third shot.

For turkeys I shoot 6s and 7s in 3", depends which of my guns I am toting, one loves 6s, the other 7s.


Before anyone questions 7 1/2s for ducks I should make it known that I only shoot HeviShot.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks guys.....I was looking at a 930 for back up in the combo so ill have a slug gun too........I'll be buying it I think....I can't shoot a pump bigger then. 410 so....I've had no trouble. with 3 in out to 60 yds on ducks and geese with my A5......ill stick with 3 in..going. to try the. 410 for Turkey in my back yard


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't believe you guys. Everyone knows that game animals have evolved in the last 30 years. You can't decoy a goose unless you have $300/4 FFD's. You sure can't kill them unless you have shot traveling in an excess of 1700 fps. Even the deer have become invunerable to arrows traveling less than 300 fps.:lol:


----------



## JonBoy220 (Oct 31, 2012)

bombcast said:


> Because you can shoot anything in anyone's blind bag


:lol::lol::lol: That was good


----------

